# Tomb Raider - Anniversary Grapple Hook



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

I just bought Tomb Raider Anniversary and it's a sweet game, but I'm having a problem getting the grapple hook to work... I'm in the mansion, in the training room trying to use it to swing from one place to another, but I can't ever get Lara to throw it. Is it an actual item that I need to pick-up first from somewhere? If so, can someone point me in the right direction because I've looked EVERYWHERE!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

Ok, nevermind... I read elsewhere that I need to find it so I guess I'll just keep looking...

resolved.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Tiber and I saw this game in EB a couple of days ago. Our first thought was, "Oh no, another Tomb Raider game". :laugh: We didn't get it, so unfortunately I can't help. It has to be there somewhere though. :laugh:


----------

